# What's your favourite necktie knot?



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm just curious about your favourite knot. Your favourite one that looks oldie, somewhat classics. I'm not accustomed to wear one but i'm going to have it anyway for my first day on university college. I hope i could find one that looks classy.

Windsor? Half windsor? Four hand? Anyone???


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Four-in-hand knot for me. Easy to untie, as the knot self-releases when the narrow end is removed from the knot

Living in a region where "casual dress" is the norm (most men don't even wear ties to church anymore) I sport a dress tie maybe 4 times a year at best.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

windsor, but it really depends on the thickness/length of the tie for me.

dj


----------

